# Zipporah - Zipper - Our new doeling....



## justthemomforthejob (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are some pics of Zipper this morning....she had lots of fun in her play-yard!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww....so cute...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is she the only goat that you have?

She is sure a very pretty girl


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I love her on that log! How absolutely adorable. I really like her coloring.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## justthemomforthejob (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, she's it at the moment but I am actively looking for a friend for her...I know she needs that since she is a herd animal. She had a sister but my sister bought her as a companion for her 1st doeling. I hope to find another ND doeling or two within a week...I think three is a good number for us for now.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

omg so so so cute!!


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

she is adorable. I love her coloring and her blue eyes.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!  That is all I can say!


----------



## justthemomforthejob (Jan 22, 2009)

I am new to goats really.....what does one call her kind of coloring??? I found a website to help with this, or so I thought, but the pics were in black and white. No help at all.

Thanks in advance for help with this!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm thinking she's a buckskin.....and a darn cute one too!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep! She's a Blue-Eyed Buckskin and SO cute!!!! (again!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

her pattern is buckskin but it is broken with white


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: she thinks she's only going to have 3 goats... :ROFL: . Very pretty girl, she looks like Izzy's doeling from this year.


----------



## justthemomforthejob (Jan 22, 2009)

UH-OH! Di, does that mean that getting a "few goats" is like having a "few children" is around here?? We have 6 children and are hoping to adopt again this year. I think my sister has decided that she really wants some more Alpines so she may send Zippers sister over here to live with us. Her husband suggested it anyway...we will see. It would be nice for Zipper to have a pal...and a pal that she already knows would be nice. 

It may be a race to see if we have more children or more goats by the end of this year!! :stars:


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

That last picture... so cute!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL BestMom, I see you are addicted to Momism, whether human or caprine! Getting her sister will be great for her...they are already bonded...when is your sister going to join us? Are you looking to add more human kiddies to the mix? Wow, 6 children, you are a better woman than I! Congrats!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Got to get another one or make a herd for them. Pani, before he moved in with my boss, his heard was 2 dogs and 3 cats.


----------



## lorna (May 12, 2008)

Such a cutie! Does anyone know if ND's would be an ok partner to Tennesse fainting goats? Is it better to keep them all about the same size? That photo makes me want a ND!!!  
Lorna


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

She's adorable!I love her color!!


----------

